# java fern in pebbles?



## Hansa (Feb 13, 2018)

do i need to get something else for the java fern to latch onto or since i have pebbles at the bottom of the tank would it be fine with those?


----------



## aefeather (Dec 19, 2017)

I've heard it's best to attach java fern to rocks or driftwood with string or the like. The roots will be smothered if you plant them in soil or in your case pebbles and the plant will slowly die.


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

aefeather said:


> I've heard it's best to attach java fern to rocks or driftwood with string or the like. The roots will be smothered if you plant them in soil or in your case pebbles and the plant will slowly die.


As long as the rhizome is above the substrate line, they will do fine. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hansa (Feb 13, 2018)

aussieJJDude said:


> As long as the rhizome is above the substrate line, they will do fine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I just have a layer of pebbles directly on top of the bottom of the tank ^^'


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

I usually tie mine to a small rock or one of those pebbles that you buy in bulk in the bags at the pet store so I can move the plant around as needed.
Even tied to the rock, after leaving them in position long enough, I've had the roots attach themselves to the eco-complete and driftwood in a tank. I've even had one grow horizontally from the rock to the driftwood where it attached itself.
Just remember when you're tying the rhizome to anything, do not bind it too tightly otherwise you can cut off it's circulation and kill the plant.


----------



## KendraPM (Feb 13, 2018)

Mine attatched itself to my pebbles in the bottom of the tank, but it took a lot of work to do that. More than if I'd just put it on a rock or piece of driftwood to begin with. I had to watch it carefully as in an effort to not bury the rhizome, it was shallow enough to get dislodged by just about anything. Once the roots took hold, it's still mostly easy to move but at least it's only when I'm cleaning the tank or something I do that has moved it. It also ended up breaking in half by the rhizome before the roots were as established as I'd like. Lost half the plant due to that. Only have three leaves left, and two were touch and go before they suddenly decided they were going to live and thrive. 
That's what I get just for getting a list of plants "for beginners" that will "be good with a betta" without looking up any more information on each plant. :/


----------

